# Sony 4k tv why movies look bad.?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Sony XBR55X810C 55-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV (2015 Model)
Dvd and some 4k and normal Blu-ray’s look sub part 

Using this player https://www.techradar.com/reviews/sony-ubp-x800-4k-uhd-blu-ray-player
I’m unsure how to calibrate this model I’ve tried and made it look good but some movies still look terrible especially dvd.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure what you don’t like but this is a good tool. 

Spears & Munsil UHD HDR Benchmark (UHD Blu-ray Disc) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q2KBDKV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ImbMDb5KX0WG4


----------

